

'Enhanced' Google Chrome Bookmarks doesn't make sense to me - hackaflocka

How could they get it so wrong (in my opinion)?<p>I want a clear separation between folders and bookmarks. And I want to be able to decide which folders to put what in.<p>It seems Chrome now wants you to save bookmarks without worrying about where you store them. And it wants to algorithmically create &#x27;smart folders&#x27; for you.<p>The search has slowed down tremendously too.<p>What do you think?
======
NobleLie
Agree with you 100%.

It's also quite frustrating that to revert back to the default bookmark
manager, one needs to mess around with settings in a way I'm not sure the
average user knows how to access (about:flags in the address bar)

I have high expectations with managing my links, articles, bookmarks though,
and I doubt any system that tries to auto organize will work for me...

It's interesting you use the word "worry". I've come to think that the act of
organizing is crucial to memory consolidation and furthering ones mental
models.

For this reason I've completely lost faith in folder structures for optimally
organizing my digital life...tags and graphs/connections highly preferred
(closest systems that emulate our internal information/knowledge repository)

~~~
hackaflocka
In my case, even messing with settings doesn't roll me back to old bookmarks.
It's thanks to an update that's just been rolled out and it may be heading
your way.

However, installing the following 3 Chrome Extensions has helped somewhat: \-
Old Style Bookmarks \- Simple Bookmarks \- Chrookmarks

